# Business in Russia



## DmitryPolonikov (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello, my name is Dmitry, I live in Russia,in the economic center of the country, Russia is a huge country with great potential, I want to offer you, businessmen of Australia introduce their products in Russia, open you their stores in the Russia , and I in turn would be your representative. if you have a good business and there is a financial opportunity or just interests .


----------

